# Electric guitar lessons.



## Bonk (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to do this, but...

I would like some guitar lessons from you guys... preferably over skype. I don't need like a set time, just anytime you're on is good.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

What kind of lessons are you looking for? Basic riffs, power chords, scale modes??? It depends.


----------



## Bonk (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm looking to improve on ANYTHING.

I've been playing for a year so... D:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=227197&postcount=6


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bonk said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to do this, but...
> 
> I would like some guitar lessons from you guys... preferably over skype. I don't need like a set time, just anytime you're on is good.


You might also try this. I own it and use it. You can often find it on eBay for around $100.00.

http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/

You can read a review on it here.

http://guitars.greenasjade.net/reviews?product=12


----------



## Bonk (Sep 13, 2009)

But, a video only goes so far.

Looking for live lessons.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rob Bourassa (Wyandotte Michigan) has many good YouTube videos *AND* teaches via Skype. He's also a great guy. Search him. Tell him I sent you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bonk said:


> But, a video only goes so far.
> 
> Looking for live lessons.


This one will take you at least to intermediate level.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You're in a major city - go find a guitar teacher


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bonk said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to do this, but...
> 
> I would like some guitar lessons from you guys... preferably over skype. I don't need like a set time, just anytime you're on is good.


Please tell me you weren't expecting these lessons for free. Were you?

Peace, Mooh.


----------

